

PyCon 2018-2019 in Havana, Cuba - tylertreat
http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2015/04/pycon-2018-2019-in-havana-cuba.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PythonSoftwareFoundationNews+%28Python+Software+Foundation+News%29

======
tylertreat
"As many Python insiders know well, the Castro brothers, Fidel and Raúl, have
long been fans of FLOSS and of Python in particular."

Good one :)

